# Bee Keeping Videos Online



## countrychannel (Jan 3, 2007)

Hi,

I've been reading this forum with interest over the last few weeks and thought I'd sign up and let you know about Bee Keeping videos we have produced for our online TV channel.

Country Channel TV 

We currently have 13 videos on Bee Keeping and items / issues related to keeping bees, they can be found in the following area:

Select the 'Wildlife & Animals' Channel, Click the tab named 'Videos' then select 'Insects'. We currently have videos on the following areas:

An Introduction to Keeping Bees

A Bee keepers Auction

National Honey Show

Collecting the Honey

Interview - The State of Bee keeping today

New Bee Keeping Products


All the videos are free to view, we appreciate any feedback on the videos and also ideas and suggestions on what you would like to see.


----------



## MELOC (Sep 26, 2005)

i viewed what appeared to be one part in a series of videos. i could not locate anything further. that was a few months ago.


----------



## countrychannel (Jan 3, 2007)

We show the Bee keeping videos in the live 24/7 schedule, this plays by default when you load the Channels so you may only see part of a series in there.

However, all the videos can be viewed on demand, you don't have to watch the live schedule.

Select the wildlife and Animals Channel, then select the Videos tab and finally click Insects. You will then find a list of 'Insect' related videos, 13 of these are Bee related.


----------



## momlaffsalot (Sep 9, 2004)

wow! There went 45 minutes! Thanks for the link!


----------



## OldCoot (Jan 27, 2007)

I watched every one of those videos and watched some of them twice. I must say ... I'm fascinated! I think this is something I have to, at the very least, look into some more. :dance: 

Thanks way much for the link!


----------



## dcross (Aug 12, 2005)

Heathland Beekeeping - 1. Central Europe, Northern Lower Saxony - 
Spring 
Work in a Heather Skep Apiary

http://mkat.iwf.de/mms/metafiles/04000028790220000000_lo.asx

Beekeeping - 2. Central Europe, Northern Lower Saxony - Preparations 
for 
the Swarming Period in a Heather Skep Apiary

http://mkat.iwf.de/mms/metafiles/04000029010220000000_lo.asx

Heathland Beekeeping - 3. Central Europe, Northern Lower Saxony - Work 
in a Heather Skep Apiary during the Prime Swarming Period

http://mkat.iwf.de/mms/metafiles/04000029460220000000_lo.asx

Heathland Beekeeping - 4. Central Europe, Northern Lower Saxony - Work 
in a Heather Skep Apiary during the Cast Swarming Period

http://mkat.iwf.de/mms/metafiles/04000029620220000000_lo.asx

Heathland Beekeeping - 5. Central Europe, Northern Lower Saxony - 
Summer 
Work during the Heather Blossom in a Skep Apiary

http://mkat.iwf.de/mms/metafiles/04000029940220000000_lo.asx

Beekeeping - 6. Central Europe, Northern Lower Saxony - Autumn Work in 
a 
Heather Skep Apiary

http://mkat.iwf.de/mms/metafiles/04000027900220000000_lo.asx

Heathland Beekeeping - 7. Central Europe, Northern Lower Saxony - 
Harvest of Heather Honey in a Skep Apiary

http://mkat.iwf.de/mms/metafiles/04000028020220000000_lo.asx

Heathland Beekeeping - 8. Central Europe, Northern Lower Saxony - Bees' 
Wax Pressing in a Traditional Apiary

http://mkat.iwf.de/mms/metafiles/04000026610220000000_lo.asx


----------

